# Elm wood?



## soonerrx (Jun 27, 2008)

Another newbie question:

Can you use elm as a base wood for burning?

I've been told both ways. I have access to a large amount of elm wood but not sure if I should use it. Thanks in advance for tolerating those of us who are just at the beginning of this smoking addiction.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 27, 2008)

NOPE!

not good!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 27, 2008)

yup Elm not a good smoking wood.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 27, 2008)

*for whatever its worth, Elm is the wood I use 99% of the time, I have used it for years with absolutely no trouble. I have read its fine, I have read its bad, if it were bad I believe I would have noticed it by now? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  I cook for a lot of friends, there has never been a bad reaction nor has anyone ever said the food wasn't good. I hope this helps. *


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

I've used it too, for a hot coal base, not for flavoring. 
IMO it burns quick like cottonwood...
I get a hot bed of coals going and then use my smoking woods, mesquite, pecan, hickory, etc for the smoke.


edited to add.... my favorite wood is hedge posts. :)


----------



## walking dude (Jun 27, 2008)

thankx terry..........cause i have some wood, i can't find out if its cheery or elm........the two trees stand side by side, and i had limbs fall outta the trees.......cut it up, but havne't used it because of story''s its not good......if YOU use it, then i know its fine.......THANX again.......POINTS


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm behind Terry on this one. This man is a seasoned smoker and a good friend, glad he's still active. Nice to hear from you, may Montana treat you well.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 27, 2008)

*thank you my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Jeanie honey, I agree with you, it burns fast, I split all my wood into kindling size pieces and have to add 2 or three pieces every 20 minutes, its a pain in the butt but it keeps the smoke thin blue. *
*WD, I thank you for your kind words, normally I just keep my mouth shut, but in this instance, I do know of what I speak. I sincerly hope I don't ruffle feathers here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 27, 2008)

*thank you my friend, and right back at you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 27, 2008)

Montana better be treating him good, it's Montana after all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm with you... Montana treated me just great. I'll never forget that state.


----------

